# BCS: when to use ć and when č (spelling)



## reka

Hvala, Duya!

Hm, posavetovat ču se sa urednikom oko toga. Može biti i "zanikanje" na slovenskom...čemo vidjet.

Hvala još jednom!


----------



## Orlin

(Off topic)Reka, samo jedna mala opomena - za formiranje budućeg vremena koristimo _ću, __će__š _itd. - *ć*, ne č.


----------



## reka

Hehe, pa rekla sam ja, da ne znam dobro tih stvari - ja uopšte ne upotrebljavam mekani ć jer nemam pojma, kad se ga upotrebljava Nema tog slova na slovenskom.

Isto tako ne znam, gdje su zarezi...ja jih stavljam malo onako kao na slovenskom, recimo

Nadam se, da mi možete oprostiti za to


----------



## Orlin

Da, Reka, obavezno je po pravilima foruma da budemo tolerantni prema neperfektnom jeziku drugog člana foruma i zato oproštavam(o) grešku, samo hoću da pomognem da biste izbegavali tu tipičnu grešku. Znam dobro zbog čega je ta greška, a sam i sigruran da je ć-č diferencijacija problem za neke izvorne govornike srpskohrvatskog jezika i zato može se očekivati da stranci imaju još više problema sa ć i č.


----------



## Majalj

Orlin said:


> oproštavam(o) grešku


 
Opraštamo.


----------



## sokol

Mod note:
I've moved this from the "Freudian" discussion as we'd rather keep or forum tidy and we don't want a longer spelling discussion there. 

In my opinion it could be useful to learners to discuss the use of both ć and č in BCS (and probably not only for learners but for native speakers too), therefore I have created this new topic. 

Cheers
sokol


----------



## Duya

reka said:


> Hehe, pa rekla sam ja, da ne znam dobro tih stvari - ja uopšte ne upotrebljavam mekani ć jer nemam pojma, kad se ga upotrebljava Nema tog slova na slovenskom.
> 
> Isto tako ne znam, gdje su zarezi...ja jih stavljam malo onako kao na slovenskom, recimo
> 
> Nadam se, da mi možete oprostiti za to



_Rule of thumb_: "ć" se najčešće koristi 


u glagolima _hoću, neću i ću_, odn. nastavku -ću za formiranje futura
na kraju deminutiva i prezimena, tj. nastavak je tipično -ić (a gotovo nikad -ič)
Na drugim mestima, ako nemaš osećaj... Ć je obično nastalo jotovanjem od T u osnovi, a "č" je daleko običnije... no, razume*ć*emo se. (A razumemo se i ovako  )


----------



## Orlin

Dodatak ka pravilu u prethodnom postu: imamo nemalo infinitiva na -*ć*i (ići, moći, reći itd.), ali nikada na -či.


----------



## Orlin

Mod note: posts moved from here.


reka said:


> č->ć - to je druga tema, bolje da ne idemo tamo


 
Siguran sam da je slavic_one hteo korekciju naslova teme od moderatora - ne treba stajati takva očigledna greška tamo. Korekcija nije izvršena i zato reportiraću post.


----------



## reka

Orlin said:


> Siguran sam da je slavic_one hteo korekciju naslova teme od moderatora - ne treba stajati takva očigledna greška tamo. Korekcija nije izvršena i zato reportiraću post.


 
A, ok, nisam shvatila pointa!


----------



## sokol

Yes of course, it is very important that correct characters are used - please, Reka, try and use č/ć correctly. Forum search (when limited to "search titles only") won't turn up a thread about "pomoć" if it is written "pomoč".


----------



## reka

Sorry, but I have no clue how to use č/ć correctly - in Slovene, we don't have such difference. We only have "č".
I told you that Serbian or Croatian is not my mother tongue nor a language which grammar I learnt. That's why I was at first using English as "metalanguage" in our dialogues, but I was told that it is perfectly fine or even prefered if I used Serbian even though I don't speak it correctly. 

But as far as examples given, I wrote the word as it was written in original text, so there, the use of č/ć is correct. So, the search funtion will find them, no worries

And I apologize for the mistake if it happened that I misspelled the word pomoć - usually I copy the word from the original


----------



## Orlin

reka said:


> Sorry, but I have no clue how to use č/ć correctly - in Slovene, we don't have such difference. We only have "č".
> I told you that Serbian or Croatian is not my mother tongue nor a language which grammar I learnt. That's why I was at first using English as "metalanguage" in our dialogues, but I was told that it is perfectly fine or even prefered if I used Serbian even though I don't speak it correctly.
> 
> But as far as examples given, I wrote the word as it was written in original text, so there, the use of č/ć is correct. So, the search funtion will find them, no worries


 
Reka, molim Vas, ne bojte se, koristite srpski - Vi ga znate definitivno ne manje od mene (ja takođe nisam formalno učio srpskohrvatski), imate samo neke manje probleme, još malo prakse u tom jeziku Vam biće definitivno korisna (i možda dobićete neophodne ispravke od izvornih govornika - cilj foruma je da jedan drugom pomažemo, tako se najbolje uči, a i naše najvažnije pravilo je ako neko ne govori savršeno bilo koji jezik, to uopšte nije razlog za loše ponašanje prema njemu). Osim toga, tako imaćemo prijatnije diskusije i ne biću eliminirani od diskusija ti koji ne govore "metajezik" koji ste izabrali. Na takav način ne bi postojalo ništa u konfliktu s ciljevima i pravilima foruma.
Molim izvorne govornike da ispravljaju greške da bi sve bilo u redu.


----------



## sokol

Hello Reka,

as Orlin said, we are here to learn; it is only natural that learners of a language will still make plenty of mistakes.
It is always appreciated when you use Serbian in a thread about Serbian. 

I know, Slovene only has č (for me it is also difficult to decide when it is č and when ć: my Slovene is better than my BCS).
Still it is vital that at least titles are written correctly.

So all we're asking for is that you try your best  and please (to native speakers in general) always report posts with wrong titles, we moderators might not recognise spelling errors of languages we aren't too familiar with. 

(I suppose I too make errors on a regular basis. )


----------



## reka

Orlin, hvala na ljubaznosti!

Svakako ćemo (jeste li tu ć??) da stavljamo pravilna slova u naslove postova, da bi search function normalno funkcionirala.


----------



## doorman

reka said:


> Svakako ćemo (jeste li tu ć??) ...



Je, u pravu si, tamo ide 'ć' 

Slažem se, 'č vs ć' zajedno sa 'ije vs je' zadaje probleme i izvornim govornicima (ok, 'ije vs je' nije problem za srpski). Sva pravila koja po tom pitanju postoje već su navedena - ovo ostalo, nažalost, ide metodom pokušaja i promašaja. Svakako nastoj što više pisati kako bi te ostatak ekipe mogao ispraviti.

U principu, jedini način za zapamtiti kada je riječ o 'č' a kada o 'ć' jest izgovor - 'č' je dosta "tvrdo" slovo (baš kao slovensko 'č'), dok je 'ć' puno "mekše". Njegov izgovor postiže se brzim izgovaranjem diftonga 'tj' (kako je već netko ranije naveo, 'ć' nastaje jotacijom slova 't').

Stoga savjetujem da svaku riječ sa 'č' i/ili 'ć' izgovoriš par puta (kada saznaš kako se točno piše ). Nakon toga za pravilno pisanje riječi potrebno je samo sjetiti se pravilnog izgovora riječi. Jednom kad se stekne osjećaj, 'č' i 'ć' postanu mačji kašalj!


----------



## phosphore

doorman said:


> Slažem se, 'č vs ć' zajedno sa 'ije vs je' zadaje probleme i izvornim govornicima (ok, 'ije vs je' nije problem za srpski)


 
Pa ni č i ć nam ne zadaju glavobolje. 

Istorijski je -ć- nastalo palatalizacijom (jotovanjem) -t- i od grupa -kt- i -gt-, dok je -č- nastalo palatalizacijom (jotovanjem) -k- i -c-. Tako može pomoći upoređivanje sa drugim rečima istog korena gde palatalizacija nije sprovedena. Konkretno, na primer, (ho)ćeš, (ho)će, itd. su sa -ć- jer se u hteti vidi da je u korenu -t-, a vičeš, viče, itd. su sa -č- jer se u vikati vidi da je u korenu -k-. Tući je sa -ć- jer dolazi od tuk-ti, kao što je i vući sa -ć- jer dolazi od vuk-ti, ali su tučeš, tuče, vučem, vuče, itd. sa -č- jer se u tuku, vuku vidi da je u korenu -k-. Osećaj je sa -ć- jer se u osetiti vidi da je u korenu -t-, pobačaj je sa -č- jer se u baciti vidi da je u korenu -c-.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Pa ni č i ć nam ne zadaju glavobolje.



Ali ima dosta govornika, barem bosanskog i hrvatskoga, koji baš ne razlikuju najbolje č/ć i dž/đ. Ono što je interesantno je da je izgleda ta pojava nešto starija.



> Rad Đure Šurmina Osobine današnjega sarajevskog govora objavljen je potkraj XIX stoljeća, na samim počecima dijalektologije u BiH. Materijal je, nažalost, prikupljen uglavnom na metodološki nepravilan način.
> ...
> Navest ćemo najznačajnije pojedinosti iz pojedinih poglavlja, prije svega one koje nisu osporavane u ocjenama ovoga Šurminova rada, kao i cjelokupnu leksiku.
> 
> 1.3.1.1. Glasovi
> 6. Glasovi č i ć gotovo se ne razlikuju; to vrijedi i za glasove dž i đ.


_"Govor grada Sarajeva i razgovorni bosanski jezik" (Senahid Halilović, Ilijas Tanović, Amela Šehović) pp. 18-19

_Inače, pokojni dr. Ivo Škarić je imao interesantne ideje o reformi hrvatskoga pravopisa koje uključuju i to pitanje nerazlikovanja.


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Ali ima dosta govornika, barem bosanskog i hrvatskoga, koji baš ne razlikuju najbolje č/ć i dž/đ. Ono što je interesantno je da je izgleda ta pojava nešto starija.


 
Ima i na jugu Srbije, ali u većem delu Srbije, a mislim da je tako i sa bosanskim i krajiškim Srbima i u Crnoj Gori, nema nikakvog mešanja.


----------



## DenisBiH

Nisam znao to za jug Srbije.


----------



## Милан

Mogu da potvrdim da se č i ć ne brkaju u Vojvodini. Inače kad skinem neki hrvatski prevod za film, obavezno pogreše bar 3-4 puta. Najčešće greške su neče umesto neće i saćekaj umesto sačekaj. Ne znam za druge, ali ja se ježim od toga. Doduše u Srbiji vole da zezaju komšije Hrvate sa "Dećki, kaj ima?". Što se tiče đ i dž, najbolji primer je moja mama. Ona zna razliku između dž i đ ali uvek govori đip umesto džip. Ma koliko je ja ispravljao, ona drži svoje. Živela u Hrvatskoj preko 40 godina. Hrvatsko č sve me više podseća na rusko ч.


----------



## phosphore

Koliko ja znam veliki deo Hrvata i Bošnjaka izgovara isto č i ć (i dž i đ), kao postalveolarnu afrikatu sa nešto većom kontaktnom površinom nepca i jezika nego kod standardnog č (odnosno dž), i otuda mešanje u pravopisu. Srbi pak sa juga Srbije mešaju u izgovoru č i ć (i dž i đ) tako što kažu kuča umesto kuća ili medža umesto međa, ali sa standardnim č (odnosno dž).

A što se tiče pozajmljenica, ja sam čuo đezva umesto džezva, a mislim da je preporučeno kapučino umesto kapućino. Tako da je ta priča malo po strani.


----------



## DenisBiH

Ako mogu pitati, u kojem dijelu Srbije se ć i đ izgovaraju još 'mekše' kao u recimo u Rokeri s Moravu "Tanko Šojić"



> ...momci častim pikje...
> 
> ...kad si ljut i ozlojegjen, iznenagjen i uvregjen...


Ili je to zafrkancija neka? I _spušća_ iz te pjesme je isto interesantno, mada ne u vezi sa ovom raspravom.


----------



## phosphore

Moguće na samom jugu, ka Makedoniji. Koliko znam u makedonskom su na mestu naših prepalatalnih afrikata palatalni plozivi.


----------



## natasha2000

phosphore said:


> Moguće na samom jugu, ka Makedoniji. Koliko znam u makedonskom su na mestu naših prepalatalnih afrikata palatalni plozivi.



Gotovo sigurno, zbog uticaja makedonskog   Ќ.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Hi!
č vs ć
What is the difference in the pronuntiation of these two letters? I can't distinguish them


----------



## Gnoj

DenisBiH said:


> Ako mogu pitati, u kojem dijelu Srbije se ć i đ izgovaraju još 'mekše' kao u recimo u Rokeri s Moravu "Tanko Šojić"
> 
> 
> 
> ...momci častim pikje...
> 
> ...kad si ljut i ozlojegjen, iznenagjen i uvregjen...
Click to expand...

Gotta be in the South, near Macedonia. Sounds like our Ќ/Ḱ and Ѓ/Ǵ.


----------



## Duya

Zio Gilito said:


> Hi!
> č vs ć
> What is the difference in the pronuntiation of these two letters? I can't distinguish them



Listen to sound files in:

Ć: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_alveolo-palatal_affricate
Č: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_retroflex_affricate

Those are "canonical" pronunciations, whose actual realizations vary across the BCS area. As you can see in the discussion above, many Croats do not, or just barely distinguish them. 

<Ć> is actually pretty close to Spanish <ch>. In most of shtokavian area, <Č> is retroflex, as in the sound file, and realized by tip of the tongue touching further back in the palata.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Duya said:


> Listen to sound files in:
> 
> Ć: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_alveolo-palatal_affricate
> Č: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_retroflex_affricate
> 
> Those are "canonical" pronunciations, whose actual realizations vary across the BCS area. As you can see in the discussion above, many Croats do not, or just barely distinguish them.
> 
> <Ć> is actually pretty close to Spanish <ch>. In most of shtokavian area, <Č> is retroflex, as in the sound file, and realized by tip of the tongue touching further back in the palata.


Hvala!


----------

